# Samsung 225BW



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Guess who just got a 22" widescreen Samsung SyncMaster 225BW? :whistling: 

And I thought my 19" VeiwSonic CRT was awesome,.... this widescreen LCD rocks:jump:


----------

